# anyone see the article in Eurotuner????



## BMPBoy (Aug 14, 2003)

anyone see this article in eurotuner??? My dad's little mini kicked butt! It got third in the lap times. Once he gets the turbo finished he will be making a run for first. hehe http://www.eurotuner.com/toc/


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

BMPBoy said:


> anyone see this article in eurotuner??? My dad's little mini kicked butt! It got third in the lap times. Once he gets the turbo finished he will be making a run for first. hehe http://www.eurotuner.com/toc/


I think a few people here might have seen it - that's the same issue that covers this year's Bimmerfest :bigpimp:


----------



## SoCalTom (Jul 23, 2002)

*Always glad to see MINIs on covers!*

I'll have to see if I can pick up a copy of Eurotuner. Sounds like the BMP MINI had a good showing! Our Cooper S was one of the early "tricked-out" MINIs (and has a Supersprint header and Superspint exhaust from BMP) in 2002 and was on Eurotuner's Apr' 03 cover. Actually, if you're into lots of pics of a modded MINI, it was a monthly feature on Speedoptions and they took 50(!) photos:

http://www.speedoptions.com/features/specials.php?specialID=7

Thanks for the heads up on this issue of Eurotuner and I'll have to seek out a copy.


----------

